# We've posted our most popular DIY solutions!



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Have a question about installing rope wrap? How to remove stuck oar handles or blades from a composite shaft? Or how do I care for my beloved SquareTops?

Well, we've compiled a list of your FAQ's and created a entire web page at www.sawyerstation.com for you!



Sawyer Station - How To Guides


----------



## Zz_ (Jul 23, 2020)

These are awesome but I am curious where the stuck blade solutions are? I am in this pickle currently.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

And our YouTube Channel has an extensive library of DIY tips and resources as well!



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHJyjGqzjhysgnfXwbVjJnMud-bip2fwC


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Zz_ said:


> These are awesome but I am curious where the stuck blade solutions are? I am in this pickle currently.


The process for removing/replacing oar handles is the same technique. Use this video. 






OAR HANDLE REMOVAL & INSTALLATION GUIDE


How do you remove your oar handles effectively? Watch this quick video tutorial on removing and installing your Sawyer Oar handles with inside tips from the Sawyer Factory.



www.sawyerstation.com


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

^^^ but how is he going to get the handle off if the blade is stuck and you need to remove the blade to pound the handle out?


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

cupido76 said:


> ^^^ but how is he going to get the handle off if the blade is stuck and you need to remove the blade to pound the handle out?


When you find out let me know! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

After you've unlocked the TiteSet screw, or if on older style blades with a set screw removed the screw, a combination of pulling and twisting the blade out should suffice. Soaking the blade end in hot water to break the epoxy seal is another method. If your blades have not been removed for a long time and you use them in heavily silted rivers, it's likely that they have compacted soils or other foreign debris affecting your ability to remove.

What have you tried so far?

Derek


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Sawyer Paddles & Oars said:


> After you've unlocked the TiteSet screw, or if on older style blades with a set screw removed the screw, a combination of pulling and twisting the blade out should suffice. Soaking the blade end in hot water to break the epoxy seal is another method. If your blades have not been removed for a long time and you use them in heavily silted rivers, it's likely that they have compacted soils or other foreign debris affecting your ability to remove.
> 
> What have you tried so far?
> 
> Derek


I tried hot water, blasting with heat gun, 3 people on each side twisting/ pulling, jamming the blade under a tire, penetrating oil, etc. Strap wrenches and grip tape was the solution! Southwestern silt was the culprit. Only took 2 trips to jam up but it was monsoons.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

You need to sell serving mallets for DIYers to wrap oars. No one makes or sells them.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

There are some commercially-made products available, but we have no plans to manufacture or sell tooling.

We have added two new rope wrapping stations at the factory, which will increase our capacity for producing new oars as well as potentially open up local repair and replacement services in the future.

Derek



Montet202 said:


> You need to sell serving mallets for DIYers to wrap oars. No one makes or sells them.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Montet202 said:


> You need to sell serving mallets for DIYers to wrap oars. No one makes or sells them.


Hmm...good idea!


----------

